# Doortop 4 Lane HO Track



## Slotmanmoss (Apr 17, 2008)

Here's my 4 lane HO track I am working on. The table is a 32" door with a 1x4down one side of it. Will be adding legs with rollers to it. When finished it will have cork shoulders all around rather than the guardrails and the over/under will be made of masonite rather than the sign board with smoother transitions. Plan to landscape somehow though the space is limited.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks very nice!! I like the changes in elevation.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

look another LCHORS track that makes 8 tracks in the area 
so come on down and race with us


----------



## Slotmanmoss (Apr 17, 2008)

*Doortop 4 lane HO Track*

Forgot to mention in the initial post that our LCHORS group raced on it last sunday. We ran box stock t-jets with skinny tires crash and burn as I do not have the timing setup on it yet. Very fun track for skinny tire t-jets.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very nice and race worthy layout in a compact form. 

I can't say I've ever seen a slot car track setup in a foyer.

Works for me!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Slotmanmoss said:


> Here's my 4 lane HO track I am working on.


SMMOSS... Great 4 laner in a small format. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

SMM ,
Being an big fan of Door Slab Tracks , I relly like your layout. There's not many that use an over / under concept although I've seen a few.

I have a few ?'s if you don't mind ? 

1. Is the track fastened down or floating with track locking fasteners ?

2. Assuming that it is TOMY track, will the locking tabs work if the knubs are ground off the track tabs ?

3. What holds the track up under your elevation ?

Thx ,
Gonzo


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice job! Looks like a pretty fast track


----------



## Slotmanmoss (Apr 17, 2008)

*Doortop 4 Lane*

AfxToo-

I generally keep the track in a back corner of our family room so if I get bored I can play with my little toy cars and still watch/listen to the tube. I moved it out to the foyer as the LOCHORS group was coming to race and there was 6 - 7 of us. The space in the family room is large enough for 2 racers, thus the move. Being built on a door it is light enough to move easily.

Gonegonzo-

1. The track is fasten down temporarily with little tabs of carpet tape (can be seen in the pictures). I have not decided how I am going to fasten the track down permanently. Was considering screws, but that will be a last resort fastining.

My previous track was laid on indoor/outdoor carpet with foam core board bringing the infield area up to track level and providing a snug fit so the track did not move around, so it was quiet. With the track on the door, it is fairly loud noise wise.

2. The track used is tomy track. The 15" curves used in the decreasing radius curve @ left end of track has nubs ground off and using the carpet tape tabs is keeping it in place without movement. 

3. The elevated section of track is laid on a plastic "For Rent/For Sale sign" that both "Lowes" and "Home Depot" sells. I used pieces of 1x6 cut to varied lengths and stood on end to support the elevated section and make the transition from 2"s down to ground level.

I am going to make the elevated section from hardboard/masonite to replace the plastic sign board I used. To fasten the track down, I am going to 1st try carpet tape and cork placed snuggly against the track all the way around. I am going to use HO cork road bed, (part # MID3013) purchased at Hobbytown and Scotch Mounting tape, double stick foam tape, # 110-MR from Staples office supply. Using this tape under the roadbed brings the roadbed up to track level. I am hoping that if I snug it up to the track it will help keep it in place with the carpet tape as Tomy track has quite abit of area under the track that will contact the tape, not so with Tyco track. May even put the carpet back down and see how the carpet tape and the double sided foam tape stick to the carpet. 

Alan


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Very Nice, I think I will incorporate some of your design into my layout for my Church Youth group. Thank you for sharing


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Good layout to emulate. :thumbsup:... betcha the kids will find it a bunch of fun (you might too). :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I've run on this track and it is a fun layout. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

That looks like a really good fun layout. Well done for building it and I'm looking forward to seeing the pics of it all finished.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice track, looks fun to race on with skinny tire T-jets.


----------



## Slotmanmoss (Apr 17, 2008)

*Doortop track*

We will be racing on it this weekend. Will take some new pictures and post them.

Alan


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Slotmanmoss said:


> I am going to make the elevated section from hardboard/masonite to replace the plastic sign board I used. To fasten the track down, I am going to 1st try carpet tape and cork placed snuggly against the track all the way around. I am going to use HO cork road bed, (part # MID3013) purchased at Hobbytown and Scotch Mounting tape, double stick foam tape, # 110-MR from Staples office supply. Using this tape under the roadbed brings the roadbed up to track level. I am hoping that if I snug it up to the track it will help keep it in place with the carpet tape as Tomy track has quite abit of area under the track that will contact the tape, not so with Tyco track. May even put the carpet back down and see how the carpet tape and the double sided foam tape stick to the carpet.
> 
> Alan


Alan - check out Roll's thread on hidden fasteners. A #8 machine screw will thread into the little cup on the back: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=289348

There's more info in his build thread (jump to post 88 to see how he attached borders): http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=285340&highlight=insane

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Size radius*



Slotmanmoss said:


> Here's my 4 lane HO track I am working on. The table is a 32" door with a 1x4down one side of it. Will be adding legs with rollers to it. When finished it will have cork shoulders all around rather than the guardrails and the over/under will be made of masonite rather than the sign board with smoother transitions. Plan to landscape somehow though the space is limited.


Alan,
What is the biggest size radius. Look bigger then 15 inch because that would make the door only 30 inch ? So they are 18 inch radius were did you get them???
Thanks SJJ


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What I originally mistook for locks are the rail joints, so you aren't alone...

I just reread all the posts.. In post 9 he said it's all Tomy track


----------



## Slotmanmoss (Apr 17, 2008)

*4-lane New Pictures*

Here are some new pictures as to what I have done as far as scenery. It is not completed yet and this scenry is trial to see how it survies during the race tomorrow. Have not raced with scenry before. Surrounded the track with cork boarders and laided indoor/outdoor carpet for grass. The trees are just stuck down with carpet tape for now. 

Track is wired so that I can use my regular power supply or the G-Jet power supply at the flip of a switch. Am using the DOS version of trackmate for timing with old laptop computer.

The big curve is a decreasing radius cure using either 2 18'curves and 2 15" curves or 2 15" curves and then 2 12" curves, will check and confirm which. The track is on a 30" door with a 1x4 added to width.








[/IMG]


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking good. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Slotmanmoss (Apr 17, 2008)

*4 lane track*

Was able to resize pictures above. The scenery survived racing this afternoon without any damage, so will leave for now and decide what else I want on the track.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Good job SMM...*

The borders, carpet, and added touches here and there really give the layout some depth. How's it runnin?... Nice and smooth? Looks like it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks great, thank you for the inspiration!


----------

